# out of the blue, radom purchased the blown yah away this month



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I sold a laminated of Live Skull a nyc noise-rock, in sound in between Sonic Youth and Swans, they were active in the 80'' in the big Apple, nyc NY Lower East Side, Isill have fews LPs by them , but short paranthesis to leed you'all to the following mind blowing, a steal I made, at that price wow
On NonSuch label I gor for 3$ :Music From The Chapel Of Pilip II of Spain, conducted by Roger Blanchard ensemble.

My second offering is as exiting perhaps more on Erato label
Danse Espagnoles De La Renaissance x2 lps- eensemble instrumental '' Pro Musica Hispaniarum'' Direction Roberto Pla.

:tiphat:


----------

